# Mario Gomez ist wieder Single - Liebes-Aus mit seiner Jugendliebe Silvia



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2012)

​
Neun Jahre waren der National-Spieler Mario Gomez (27) und seine Jugendliebe Silvia Meichel (26) ein Paar. Nun soll sich das Fußball-Traumpaar bereits vor zwei Monaten getrennt haben.

Während der EM in Polen und der Ukraine wirkte das Ex-Paar noch so glücklich. Bei jedem Spiel feuerte Silvia ihren Liebsten von der Tribüne aus an und drückte der deutschen National-Elf die Daumen. Nach der EM machten Mario und seine Jugendliebe wohlverdienten Urlaub auf Ibiza. Und selbst auf dem Münchener Oktoberfest war von einer Liebes-Krise noch nichts zu spüren.

Wie die "Bild"-Zeitung berichtet, soll nun alles vorbei sein. Über die Gründe schweigen der Fußball-Profi und die schöne Spielerfrau. Über ihren Berliner Anwalt Christian Schertz ließen sie ausrichten, dass sie keine Stellungsnahme abgeben möchten und um den Schutz ihrer Privatsphäre bitten.

Louis van Gaal (61), Ex-Trainer des 27-Jährigen, sagte mal über seinen ehemaligen Spieler: "Er hat einen Körper wie Gott!" Auch wir sind uns sicher, dass Mario nicht lange brauchen wird, um eine neue Frau an seiner Seite zu finden!
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## spunk88888 (7 Dez. 2012)

Tja, bei so einer längeren Verletzungspause sieht man sich halt einfach zu häufig ^^


----------



## .Engelchen. (7 Dez. 2012)

Tja wenn die Haargeltube wichtiger ist als seine eigene Freundin kann sowas schonmal passieren.


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Dez. 2012)

Um den Schutz ihrer Privatsphäre werden sie wohl vergeblich bitten und solange nicht
irgendeine nahestehende Person "plaudert" ist es meiner Meinung nach müßig zu
spekulieren. Ich persönlich mag ihn nicht, aber muß man wirklich immer alles in
die Öffentlichkeit zerren und breittreten?


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Tja, so ist's!


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2013)

Hat Sylvie was damit zu tun gehabt??


----------

